# absolute golden head xback



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

just got this guy tonight. i have to say a big thank you to Bret from shine aquatics for making this happen. i emailed him a few weeks back and inquired about purchasing a high grade xback. hes been more than accomodating. heres a sneak peak while hes being acclimated. thanks again for making my dream come true =)


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

looks beautiful.....


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

wow cant wait to see the body shot!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Hahahaha Mike finally the long wait has come, i have to see this guy in person one of these days dude! More pictures please!!!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks very nice indeed.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

right on !! gotta see it in person [email protected]!


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

congrats, Mike. Awesome looking fish so far. Like others have said, I can't wait to see the full body shot


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow looks promising, How big is the fella?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Now I know where your money is all going to!
Very nice!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the comments guys! side view pics to come. going to let him settle and get his full gold colour back. 

ok changed the pic. the old one didnt do it for me. this ones a lot better.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

NICE!! Very very very nice =)


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

I know how long youve been wanting a Gold head, must feel good to finally get it! Wicked fish


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Gotta see this in person. Makes me want ti have one too. But gotta save the best for last. I need my aro comm to be set up first.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Shine has probably about 6 of their aro's at the local fish store here in calgary that i view, they range from about 2000-3500$ 

Great looking fish


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

as per our txtn convo last night, you were right mike! super nice aro! congrats!


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

right on Mike. How big is it? how is the fish in person compare to the video you received?


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Gorgeous fish!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

hey thanks for the kind words guys! fish came in perfect!!! better than the video! i just changed the background to white. im hoping it will promote the development of the fish. also, i made the 2 ends of the tank white as well. trying WTT. ill keep you guys updated with his progess.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, what a stunner!!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't wait to see more pics of this fish. I have a feeling it's gonna be one of a kind  Beautiful.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

heres a pic of him with the old blue background 5 mins after putting him in the tank last night. ill snap some more pics in a few days when hes fully adjusted to the white tank he is currently in now.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

He looks awesome, can't wait to see more pics


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys! heres a video of him right after i switched him to a white background. hopefully his shine will increase after a few weeks.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol, his shine already looks great to me in the video  Beautiful fish!


----------

